# Camera for non-flash Dance Recitals / Theatrical Performances?



## Inspired-Life (Dec 17, 2009)

I use to do photography many years ago (with a film camera) and want to get a digital camera that will take high quality photos of my daughter's dance recital, without using flash. Any suggestions under $500US? Is there anything good under $300? If there's nothing at these price points, please suggest cameras that are good with non-flash theatrical performances.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 17, 2009)

It's about large aperture lenses that can capture light (many of them are somewhat expensive and don't zoom like an 85mm f/1.4). It's also about large sensors which can record light with less noise (again expensive).

You're unfortunately coming with a loaded question. Capturing low light situations are what cameras are worst at, and a "cheap" solution that would do the job adequately is likely to cost several thousand dollars. 

So to answer your question directly, there's nothing fit for your purpose under $300, and I can't recommend the best camera in that price range since there's so many of them and I know little about the current offerings. Someone else may be able to help you further though.


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2009)

It sounds like you have done zero research on your own.

Here's a link to the lens Garbz refered to: Nikon | Telephoto AF Nikkor 85mm f/1.4D IF Autofocus Lens | 1933

and this would be the minimum camera that lens would be fully functional on: Nikon | D90 SLR Digital Camera (Camera Body) | 25446 | B&H Photo ($790)

This 'kit' would give high quality images if used properly. You can certainly spend less, but the image quality (IQ) will suffer. Imagine the IQ of a $500 camera, though I guess it depends on what you consider "high quality images." 

As you will remember from your film camera days, the key to high quality images rests more with the lens than with the camera body, otherwise the camera body to get would be this one: Nikon | D700 SLR Digital Camera (Camera Body) | 25444 | B&H ($2400) since it's image sensor is exactly the same size as a 135 film camera.


----------

